# New to forum.



## Larry R Smith (Oct 22, 2020)

Just purchased a new Kioti CK3510 SE Hst. It came with the new GY R14 tires and was wondering what people think of them so far?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Larry. I've never heard of this class of tire, but it seems to be trying to fill the gap between and industrial tire and a farm tire. They look good, and sound like they may be a better fit for folks with a Compact Utility tractor that want to do chores that the R4 are good at, plus want to do some crop farming as well. Time will tell. Hope you will keep us posted on your thoughts as well.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Welcome to the Forum. Those are the new style hybrid tire. They give longer tread life than AG tires on hard surfaces and more traction than the industrials but less wear. It depends on how and where you use your tractor. Some like em, some don't. My NAA rears have 80% tread after 46 years. They have never seen a hard surface road. I would not even consider the higher priced hybrid due to my personal use.


----------

